# Bilingual Teacher



## EmmaC (7 mo ago)

Hello all! May I ask what is the role of a "Bilingual Teacher" in Australia? What are the possibilities for a qualified secondary school teacher who is a proficient user in English and Mandarin? 

Thanks


----------



## arthyols (Aug 19, 2021)

I don’t think that in Australia you’ll have any problems with that.


----------



## Arcadianyr (1 mo ago)

It’s excellent that you can speak both languages, English and Mandarin. Indeed, there’re many immigrants in Australia coming from China. In most cases, their kids do not speak English fluently, and you can help them not feel lost in the unknown environment. Speaking more than one language can be a significant advantage in any niche and country. I even checked out the jobs in the UK on aquinaseducation.co.uk, and they also have job alerts for teachers who speak more than one language.


----------



## Crikey*Mate (22 d ago)

Find a school who offers Mandarin as a subject and apply for it. Good Luck


----------

